# ***************



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juli 2013)

> Könnte was Schlimmeres passieren?


Im schlimmsten Fall wenn es eingeht, könnte es andere Bauteile mit in den Abgrund reißen.
Teste am besten mit einem anderen Netzteil, um sicher zu gehen ob es daran liegt, und wenn du noch Garantie darauf hast schicke es ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2013)

Welches Netzteil, wie Alt? Gesund ist das Geräusch sicherlich nicht


----------



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß was du meinst, quasi versucht der Strom eine gewisse Strecke zu überspringen. Welches NT ist es denn ( Hersteller / Modell )?


----------



## imischek (15. Juli 2013)

würde das gerät nicht mehr nutzen
längerer gebrauch wäre nicht ratsam


----------



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juli 2013)

> Kann ich als Laie das Netzteil einfach so austauschen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?


Überhaupt kein Problem, auf Youtube gibt es Anleitungen diesbezüglich wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2013)

Saramos schrieb:


> Mehr als ATX ~750 steht da nicht drauf.. ist von 2010.


Mach 'nen Foto vom Aufkleber und lads hier hoch...



Saramos schrieb:


> Kann ich als Laie das Netzteil einfach so austauschen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?


 Durchaus, darfst nur das Netzteil nicht aufschrauben.


----------



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## Esinger (15. Juli 2013)

ankermann hilfe was ist das 
am besten du schmeist das ding ganz schnell raus 
befor der chinaböller deinen ganzen pc zerlegt
am besten du kaufst dir ein be quiet e9 mit 480 watt und cablemanagment
das reicht für deinen pc locker und es hat echte 480 watt
dein alter chinafrosch hat nur 50 prozent der angegebenen leistung


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juli 2013)

Ist wohl ein Hersteller der nur in Komplett Rechner zum Einsatz kommt (fürchtet wohl die Konkurrenz im freien Markt^^), wohl ein typisches Bauteil wo man gut kosten einsparen kann.
Ich würde ebenfalls raten dir ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Juli 2013)

Hatte schon ein ähnliches Knistern, war ein schlechtes Kabel, kam dann auch nach paar minuten zu nem Kabelbrand, gute 10cm bis der Fi ausgelöst hat.
War ein neues Stromkabel, welches ich nur gewechselt hab weil ich n neues da hab, der PC lief nach paar Minuten Pause und dem alten Kabel wieder an. 

 Da hier aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist das die Kontakte im Netzteil schlechter werden würd ich auch zu nem tausch raten.


----------



## Euda (15. Juli 2013)

Bei solch 'nem Chinakracher kann ich verstehen, dass der Strom nicht ins NT möchte 
_
Spaß (more or less...) bei Seite:
Solchem Netzteil würde ich nicht einmal alte Athlon XP-Möhren zumuten. Ich kenn' ja das Innenleben nicht, jedoch sagt die 'geballte' 12V-Power bereits so Einiges aus.... Gar diese muss nicht mal korrekt angegeben sein. In puncto Schutzschaltungen darf von Schlimmstem ausgegangen werden.
_
Nun, welche Hardware hast du aktuell verbaut (bzw. welches Komplettsystem hast du dir bestellt?) Auf dessen Basis kann dir ein neues, sicheres & hochwertiges Netzteil empfohlen werden. Existiert ggf. eine Chance, das Komplettsystem zurückzugeben? Wenn du in zwei Wochen mit deinen zurückerhaltenen Moneten sinnvolle & für deine Zwecke abgestimmte Komponenten eigen zusammengebaut hast, wirst du merken, dass es sich gelohnt hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Euda


----------



## Esinger (15. Juli 2013)

das netzteil hat keine schutzschaltungen
das ist sogar noch mit passiver pvc drossel


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

Saramos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das Teil ist Crap erster Sahne.
Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2013)

Ja das teil sieht nicht vertrauenswürdig aus, die zahl 750 steht bei 24A@12V bestimmt nicht für die leistung, eher für die Lebensdauer in h 

das Knistern würde ich somit nicht inorieren könne eine Vorwarnung für dich sein das teil auszutauschen bevor es explodiert

nenne die verbaute Hardware und dein Buget, dann nennen wir dir paar Kandidaten


----------



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## guss (15. Juli 2013)

Soviel musst Du nicht ausgeben. Eins von diesen beiden tut es auch:

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2013)

guss hat zwei genannt 

ich würde eher das E9 450-500W (bieten 5 Jahre Garantie) nennen, wenn du auf abnehmbare Kabel verzichten kannst 

Günstiger Wäre das bequiet S7 500W

Alternativen 

FSP Aurum 500W, Seasonic G 450W, ...


----------



## Saramos (15. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## Esinger (15. Juli 2013)

oder das hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/82763/be+quiet!+PURE+POWER+L8+500W.article:D
500 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER L8 - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## guss (15. Juli 2013)

Reichen tut das locker. Wenn Du nicht vor hast zwei Graphikkarten zu nutzen, reicht auch ein 400 Watt Markennetzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Alternativen
> 
> FSP Aurum 500W, Seasonic G 450W, ...


 
Naja, bevor ich mir 'nen Seasonic G-Series antue, nehm ich 'nen Super Flower Golden Green, mit 400 und 450W kann man auch mit Single Rail noch halbwegs leben, darüber wirds dann schon etwas arg...


----------



## N00bler (15. Juli 2013)

Ich würde zur Sicherheit das NT tauschen. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird dir deine Hardware eines Tages dankbar sein.


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

Saramos schrieb:


> Reichen die 480 Watt, wenn ich evtl. meinen PC noch aufrüsten möchte oder liegt das schon hart an der Grenze?



Ja reichen.



Saramos schrieb:


> poiu, meinst du das hier:
> be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ? Ist ja mit 50 Euro nur halb so teuer wie das mit 50 Watt mehr... :/



Das ist auch um 50€ schlechter.
Kauf dir eher das E9 als das S7. Ob 450 oder 500 Watt ist dabei egal.


----------



## Saramos (17. Juli 2013)

***************


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Schrott, den du hast, kann man durchaus befürchten, dass das Netzteil nicht unschuldig war...


----------

